# Art Conductor 6.1 Snapshots



## Shubus (May 3, 2020)

I have been using Art Conductor for some time and it has saved me a lot of time in entering all the expression maps into Cubase. One of the limitations Kontakt libraries have is the limited number of articulations available in a multi. On big libraries like Orchestral Tools String Libraries, a good many of these articulations are only accessible as individual articulations. The new Art Conductor 6.1 solves this issue by enhancing the capabilities of Cubase/Kontakt multi to allow ALL the individual articulations for a given instrument to show up in a single expression map in Cubase. This is done through a pair of supplied .nksn files.

My question is this: Has anyone gotten this to work with VEPRO? I have not!


----------



## babylonwaves (May 6, 2020)

Articulation Sets create MIDI data to control which articulation is "attached" to a note you play. Snapshot sets utilise multiple MIDI channels and that's pretty much the only difference I can think of. You might want to verify if your VEPRO setup does allow one instance of Kontakt to receive MIDI data on different channels. Look for the "All" MIDI channels setting VEPRO. And of course also Logic needs to be set to "All" in the instrument settings.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 25, 2020)

I just bought this and I am having some issues, unless I am misunderstanding.

My second little keyboard that I use for Articulation switching died, so I am using my 88 note keyboard. All the sets are set for the first articulation to be triggered by C-2 and of course, the lowest C on a 88 note keyboard, with the default Yamaha convention of C3 as middle C, is C0.

So because I am not the sharpest tool in the toolbox, it took me a bit to remember to go into the ID set and set the octave offset to + 2. 

So does that mean I have to do this in each one and resave?


----------

